# 223 or 5.56 Ammo



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone know a good place to buy bulk ammo for my AR?


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Since gun show prices got so high, I’ve been getting mine from Sportsman Guide/Cheaper Than Dirt, (same place).


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Big Red said:


> Since gun show prices got so high, I’ve been getting mine from Sportsman Guide/Cheaper Than Dirt, (same place).


Sportsman's Guide and Cheaper than Dirt are one and the same ? I did not know that. Is it just the same owners or literally the same warehouse ?


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You can get it FREE if you join the ARMY :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Academy in Pensacola.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

http://georgia-arms.com/223rem.aspx

http://gun-deals.com/ammo.php?caliber=.223/5.56


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

welldoya said:


> Sportsman's Guide and Cheaper than Dirt are one and the same ? I did not know that. Is it just the same owners or literally the same warehouse ?


 Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner.
They are the same owner & warehouse, different magizines.
Same prices & SG member price works on CTD.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

if you can run steel case academy monarch is tought to beat pricewise, tula aint bad either if you run your gun wet


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank You all!!


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I buy mine for walmart .223 100rds for 40$ .04 a round


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Big B,

You must be talking about the Federal ammo. Trouble is, every time I go in there and try and buy it they are out! "Associate" say it flys out he door as soon as it comes in.


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

There is a board on ar15.com that runs a list of the best mail order deals for 5.56 and 7.62 ammo. I think it updates hourly. They also have a couple of running threads where members post any spot deals they find. I have gotten the cheapest ammo around finding deals on there, when i had the money. Especially if you can find a free freight coupon from the vendor.


----------

